# [SOLVED] CRC failed in Rar.exe



## darkanton (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, i tried to download winrar so i can extract some rar files but when i installed it it showed the list of things such as extracting rar.txt but at the end it says CRC failed in rar.exe unexpected end of archive.

What do i do next?, please help


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: CRC failed in Rar.exe*

CRC is a check on the file, try downloading another copy of the file to see if it was a bad download that caused it.


----------



## darkanton (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: CRC failed in Rar.exe*

Ive tryed downloading a different WinRar installtion but it comes up with the same problem :S


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: CRC failed in Rar.exe*

It's not the WinRAR installation file that's corrupt - it's the .rar'd files that you're trying to open that are having the problem.


----------



## darkanton (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: CRC failed in Rar.exe*

I tried with a different Rar file and it wont open cus i need to extract it :S


----------



## darkanton (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: CRC failed in Rar.exe*

Its alright i got the problem fixed thanks for your help!


----------

